# Cajeta too thin, can I reheat?



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I messed up, obviously! Can I put it back on the stove and reheat to boiling to thicken? Or will it taste nasty? 

Thanks all


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Go ahead and reheat it.  I do this about one batch in three because I'm just not very good at telling when it's ready. As long as you don't burn it (easier to burn reheating for some reason), it will taste fine.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

It came out grainy  
Oh well, kids don't complain


----------

